# It Was Alright in the 70s



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2014)

Anyone watching it

Great stuff


----------



## Greebo (Nov 15, 2014)

Am now on 4+1.


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 15, 2014)

watching it now on 4 plus one..trying to drink a bottle of wine and eat a steak at the same time . keep choking .

didnt remember those beauty shows as that bad but by Christ..it was just blatant tts and ass ...cant believe how blatant and blase they were about it ...Zooming right  n .

highpoints for me so far..terry wogan and the 16 year old in the bikini...Bodie ripping the blondes blouse open to protect her from a grenade...then diving on top of her 

faaack


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2014)

Casually Red said:


> didnt remember those beauty shows as that bad but by Christ..it was just blatant tts and ass ...cant believe how blatant and blase they were about it ...
> 
> faaack



I remember how bad it was.  Don't think Benny Hill's been on but I still fail to see why people found that funny.  I didn't at the time, but the 70s was shit for TV, not to mention some of those fashions 70s

Oh, on next week. Must remember to watch it

Argh, 70s wallpaper


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2014)

Casually Red said:


> watching it now on 4 plus one..trying to drink a bottle of wine and eat a steak at the same time . keep choking .
> 
> didnt remember those beauty shows as that bad but by Christ..it was just blatant tts and ass ...cant believe how blatant and blase they were about it ...Zooming right  n .
> 
> ...



Did you see the game show prizes (mink coat, dog etc?)


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 15, 2014)

Hill was on with some rape sketches....dark shit .


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 15, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Did you see the game show prizes (mink coat, dog etc?)




the sewing machine


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2014)

Casually Red said:


> Hill was on with some rape sketches....dark shit .



Not surprising.  Thank fuck his shit's never repeated here.  Don't know whether it's still shown on American TV but he was/is well popular over there


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2014)

Casually Red said:


> the sewing machine



That was a knitting machine!  Or was there a sewing machine as well?

Anyway, that's perfectly acceptable.

Mink coats and live dogs wouldn't be now


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2014)

and wtf was that game show woman all about (the rapist/therapist one), and those glasses?!


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 15, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not surprising.  Thank fuck his shit's never repeated here.  Don't know whether it's still shown on American TV but he was/is well popular over there




didnt mind him slapping the wee bald fellas head and getting chased round the park with the wacky music...harmless enough for its time ... but that other stuff was well out of order .


----------



## spliff (Nov 15, 2014)

Pity the programme itself was so fucking crap. It would have been nice to have seen something with more depth.


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 15, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and wtf was that game show woman all about (the rapist/therapist one), and those glasses?!




the glasses means shes a secretary type..ergo sexy..fake  french accent ..ergo mock the stupid *and* sexy foreigner ...hilarious rape joke thrown in to round it off . Pretty much touched all the bases there .

i see next week theres a blacked up minstrel in a cartoon Scotsman outfit repeatedly sexually assaulting a woman on  the tube  as part of a prime time family viewing  song and dance act . Will be watching that one through my fingers.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 16, 2014)

Exactly how I remember it.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 16, 2014)

Used to love the  Benny Hill show when I were a lad,find him about as funny as a very  hard kick in the bollocks now......


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Nov 16, 2014)

Camberwick Green was one of my favourite TV shows as a kid in the 70's.

Watching Windy Miller geting wrecked on home brew last night was a bit  and a lot of


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 16, 2014)

Didn't watch the programme because I remember the '70s all too well, and on the whole it was shit*. 

Generally there was bugger all on TV and the sodding test card on the other side, as there was only 2/3 channels.

One of my mothers fav programmes was the 'Black and White Minstral Show' - hope they didn't show that rascist rubbish again.

* except David Bowie, Roxy Music, the sunshine in '76 and punk.


----------



## discokermit (Nov 16, 2014)

it's so much better now we got dapper laughs and ched evans.


----------



## hot air baboon (Nov 18, 2014)

...there was a highly entertaining one of those retropective shows that covered all the tv advertising.....despite the social attitudes on display the 70's to me was all about food from packets..._*that*_ was the future...there was no greather treat for me than being fed dried reconstituted Cadbury's mashed potato with my bangers  - basically non-adhesive wall-paper paste, advertised to death as if it was the ultimate consumer product....there was also this stuff called Rise & Shine that was dried orange juice powder that you added water to..... tasted lovely, just nothing like real orange juice...


----------



## sim667 (Nov 18, 2014)

I was watching it with my freind who's from belgium, but didn't move over until the mid 90's.

Of course I was born in the early 80's and we had repeats of stuff on tele etc, but she'd never seen that side of british tele before (especially that advertising, and she works in advertising)..... her face was a treat through that whole programme.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 18, 2014)

I was born in the early 70s, and the only thing I can remember from that decade is Chorlton and the Wheelies. I fucking loved that.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 18, 2014)

The 70s was the best decade for TV: Trumpton, The Magic Roundabout, Mr Benn, Chorlton and the Wheelies, Jamie and the Magic Torch, Roobarb, Bagpuss, The Flumps, Bod, Wacky Races, The Banana Splits, Pipkins, The Jetsons, The Muppet Show, Battle of the Planets...

And can you even win a speedboat on anything nowadays?


----------



## hot air baboon (Nov 18, 2014)

...Nationwide was a seriously bloody good programme...left a huge hole in the schedules thats been filled with total garbage ever since....( never forgiven them for murdering that show )


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 18, 2014)

World in Action also.


----------



## hot air baboon (Nov 18, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> The 70s was the best decade for TV: Trumpton, The Magic Roundabout, Mr Benn, Chorlton and the Wheelies, Jamie and the Magic Torch, Roobarb, Bagpuss, The Flumps, Bod, Wacky Races, The Banana Splits, Pipkins, The Jetsons, The Muppet Show, Battle of the Planets...



..the Clangers man...the _*Clangers*_...


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 18, 2014)

hot air baboon said:


> ..the Clangers man...the _*Clangers*_...


The Moomins too. I could probably double that list. 70s kids' tv pisses on the shite they have nowadays.


----------



## JTG (Nov 18, 2014)

It was also the best era of Doctor Who


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 18, 2014)

bollocks was it


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 18, 2014)

All that rape stuff - not that different from Ross and Brand ringing up an old to man on air to tell him the latter has shagged his granddaughter. And not much a of a jump to ched evans either. But some people can only see power when it's obvious.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 18, 2014)

i watched a Benny Hill sketch on youtube the other day to remind myself - the sketch has him with a nagging wife at the start - then after he cheats on her he buys her a jumper - shes delighted, puts it on, turns out the jumper has a target on it so he pulls out a gun and shoots her. dead. I kid you not.


----------



## hot air baboon (Nov 18, 2014)

....did you ever see that Al Murray one with the Pink Nazi...not _*that*_ long ago....I remember thinking how the ****ing **** was that just broadcast...!?


----------



## JTG (Nov 18, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> bollocks was it


----------



## hot air baboon (Nov 18, 2014)

..fighting talk...

(  I'll hold the coats )


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 18, 2014)

In the present day there's still the _ isnt rape funny? _ comedians kicking about. If anything it's worse than Benny Hill. Some people like sick humour I guess. That Aussie guy whose name escapes me springs to mind.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 18, 2014)

Jim Jeffries that's the one.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 18, 2014)

Lots of good stuff on telly in the '70s,Accent of Man,Life on Earth,Parkinson,The World at War,Fawlty Towers,Rising Damp,The Colditz Story,The Old Grey Whistle Test etc.....


----------



## JTG (Nov 18, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Accent of Man,


Tried to get into that but couldn't make out a word they were saying


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 18, 2014)

Monkey, Captain Scarlet, The Tomorrow People, The Goodies, Crystal Tips and Alistair.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 18, 2014)

Monkey! And The Adventure Game which was the weird scifi forerunner to The Crystal Maze. The Krypton Factor. It's a Knockout. New Faces which didn't give us shit like One Direction and JLS but amazing talent like Lenny Henry, Michael Barrymore, Les Dennis and Jim Davidson.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 18, 2014)

The Gemini Man, The Man From Uncle, The Six Million Dollar Man, Not The Nine o'Clock News (I think)


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 18, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> The Gemini Man, The Man From Uncle, The Six Million Dollar Man, Not The Nine o'Clock News (I think)


Man from Uncle was '60s and Not The Nine o'Clock News was definitely '80s


----------



## jakethesnake (Nov 18, 2014)

The Great Egg Race... always wanted a fully equipped shed ever since.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 18, 2014)

Soap.

H R Puffnstuff...The Banana Splits...Fantasy Island


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 18, 2014)

Glen Michael's Cartoon Cavalcade.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 18, 2014)

Hong Kong Phooey, Speed Buggy, The Flashing Blade...


----------



## JTG (Nov 18, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Monkey! And The Adventure Game which was the weird scifi forerunner to The Crystal Maze. The Krypton Factor. It's a Knockout. New Faces which didn't give us shit like One Direction and JLS but amazing talent like Lenny Henry, Michael Barrymore, Les Dennis and Jim Davidson.


The Adventure Game was def 80s. Nobody ever escaped the Vortex


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 18, 2014)

sapphire and steel was from the 70s and also shite.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 18, 2014)

The Herbs


Spoiler


----------



## Celyn (Nov 19, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Monkey! And The Adventure Game which was the weird scifi forerunner to The Crystal Maze. The Krypton Factor. It's a Knockout. New Faces which didn't give us shit like One Direction and JLS but amazing talent like Lenny Henry, Michael Barrymore, Les Dennis and Jim Davidson.


Ooh "Monkey"!   Where the guy seemed to leap into the air and remain there for a week.

What was that series of wandering-about-in-search-of ancient-wisdom, where there was an old guy with odd eyes, (blind?) and the young seeker-after-wisdom was always being addressed as "Grasshopper"?

Also, "The Good Life" was a bit funny.  And Spike Milligan's "Q" (although a bit  hi-and-miss)

Re. "New Faces", am not sure whether it or "Opportunity Knocks" was worse.


----------



## Celyn (Nov 19, 2014)

duplicate deleted


----------



## Greebo (Nov 19, 2014)

Celyn said:


> Ooh "Monkey"!   Where the guy seemed to leap into the air and remain there for a week.
> 
> What was that series of wandering-about-in-search-of ancient-wisdom, where there was an old guy with odd eyes, (blind?) and the young seeker-after-wisdom was always being addressed as "Grasshopper"? <snip>


Kung Fu "when you can walk on rice paper, then you will have learned".

BTW Opportunity Knocks was worse, in my arrogant opinion.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 19, 2014)

Celyn said:


> Ooh "Monkey"!   Where the guy seemed to leap into the air and remain there for a week.



Any program that involves driving around on a pink cloud with a character called Pigsy "aaaaaaayyy, Pigsaaayyy" is genius. Period.


----------



## hot air baboon (Nov 19, 2014)

The Water Margin pre-dated Monkey & was imo superior althouh Monkey may have gone down better with the more juvenile element

 "Do not despise the snake for having no horns, for who is to say it will not become a dragon?""

...was usually enough to trump most playground disputes round my way...


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 19, 2014)

hot air baboon said:


> The Water Margin pre-dated Monkey & was imo superior althouh Monkey may have gone down better with the more juvenile element
> 
> "Do not despise the snake for having no horns, for who is to say it will not become a dragon?""
> 
> ...was usually enough to trump most playground disputes round my way...


I haven't seen it. But perhaps you miss the point that what makes Monkey great isn't the srs kungfu but the (unintentional?) comedy.


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 19, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Lots of good stuff on telly in the '70s,Accent of Man,Life on Earth,Parkinson,The World at War,Fawlty Towers,Rising Damp,The Colditz Story,The Old Grey Whistle Test etc.....



And also: serious social drama ALL THE TIME! I think of Play for Today with real nostalgia amid all the cookery, house makeover, buy-a-house-in-France, the only way is mindless "reality" that defecates all over the schedules now.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 19, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> sapphire and steel was from the 70s and also shite.




bollocks, Sapphire and steel was aces when you're 7


----------



## hot air baboon (Nov 19, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> .....The Tomorrow People.....



...huh..those _*bastards*_....Ace of Wands was cancelled to make way for that...just as it was getting into its stride....and with one of the all time great _feeem-toons _of any kids show....


----------



## MrSki (Nov 19, 2014)

Danger UXB late seventies drama about the bomb disposal squad in the 2nd WW. Watched it again on You Tube earlier this year & it stands the test of time. 

Plus go get the added bonus of it being made by Thames TV & get their themed clip at the start. (Worth it just for that bit of nostalgia.)


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 19, 2014)

I remember watching that when I was off school with the lurgy once.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 19, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> I remember watching that when I was off school with the lurgy once.


Really? I am surprised it was on daytime TV. It has tits & all! Maybe it was edited.


----------



## og ogilby (Nov 19, 2014)

Pebbel Mill at one was what you watched when you were off school with the lurgy.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 19, 2014)

hot air baboon said:


> The Water Margin pre-dated Monkey & was imo superior althouh Monkey may have gone down better with the more juvenile element
> 
> "Do not despise the snake for having no horns, for who is to say it will not become a dragon?""
> 
> ...was usually enough to trump most playground disputes round my way...


Monkey was shown in the UK more in the eighties. I used to love it for its comedy translation & voiceovers.

The Water Margin! How can you forget?


The Water Margin was well good & was pretty funny too.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 19, 2014)

og ogilby said:


> Pebbel Mill at one was what you watched when you were off school with the lurgy.


And The Sullivans. Plus they had a Monday movie & a Friday film that was good for afternoon viewing.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 19, 2014)

I used to like Sir Prancelot just before the Six O'Clock news. I must say I hated Ludvik or whatever it was called.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## og ogilby (Nov 19, 2014)

Also for those lurgy days.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 19, 2014)

Was also partial to a bit of French dubbed in to English.

Hector's House


----------



## MrSki (Nov 19, 2014)

og ogilby said:


> Also for those lurgy days.



I can still remember a couple of the cases.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 19, 2014)

I was also a fan of Humphrey cushion in Hickory House.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 19, 2014)

og ogilby said:


> Pebbel Mill at one was what you watched when you were off school with the lurgy.


I think I was still pre school when that was on. I used to watch it as Trumpton or similar was on after it.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 19, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> I think I was still pre school when that was on. I used to watch it as Trumpton or similar was on after it.


Does this theme tune not jog any memories?


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## MrSki (Nov 19, 2014)

og ogilby said:


> Also for those lurgy days.



I remember the theme from this episode. Must have changed it.


This episode also features a youngish Richard Wilson acting for the prosecution.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 19, 2014)

I think I watched that once ever and yes, I was off school with the lurgy. I even vaguely remember what the episode was about. Some biker/rocker at a gig smashed a glass which blinded a woman who attended court wearing sun glasses. Mad how I can remember those details although they're probably slightly wrong as in the past when I've revisited stuff (Hammer House of Horror springs to mind) it differs slightly from my memory of it.


----------



## og ogilby (Nov 19, 2014)

MrSki said:


> I remember the theme from this episode. Must have changed it.
> 
> 
> This episode also features a youngish Richard Wilson acting for the prosecution.


Yes, that's how I remember it too. I think.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 19, 2014)

og ogilby said:


> Yes, that's how I remember it too. I think.


Just watched said episode. Was surprisingly good. Now I know why I would bunk off for a good few days just so you got the verdict.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 19, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> I think I watched that once ever and yes, I was off school with the lurgy. I even vaguely remember what the episode was about. Some biker/rocker at a gig smashed a glass which blinded a woman who attended court wearing sun glasses. Mad how I can remember those details although they're probably slightly wrong as in the past when I've revisited stuff (Hammer House of Horror springs to mind) it differs slightly from my memory of it.


That's the episodes I remember! One case was shown over three or four days but that is the case that springs to mind.

Mind you the one I have just watched was pretty good. A prostitute charged with perjury. Worth a look if you can spare an hour.


----------



## hot air baboon (Nov 19, 2014)

...thought that Pebble Mill thumbnail pic was going to be General Hospital for a minute...( Crossroads with stethoscopes )


----------



## hot air baboon (Nov 19, 2014)

....I can absolutely guarantee that no other bugger than me can remember Rooms....daytime tv... sort of non-comedy Rising Damp...


----------



## albionism (Nov 19, 2014)

One I remember most on those days when my mum kept
me away from school to keep her company because she was bored and lonely at home.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 19, 2014)

Topoff the monkey was my favourite but Hartley was good too.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 19, 2014)

albionism said:


> One I remember most on those days when my mum kept
> me away from school to keep her company because she was bored.



It's time (lots of clocks) for a story.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 19, 2014)

MrSki said:


> That's the episodes I remember! One case was shown over three or four days but that is the case that springs to mind.
> 
> Mind you the one I have just watched was pretty good. A prostitute charged with perjury. Worth a look if you can spare an hour.


Maybe we were both sick on the same week and have finally found each other online in order to discuss it lol.


----------



## albionism (Nov 19, 2014)

The most terrifying opening sequence ever?


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 19, 2014)

That's weird, I remember the tune but not the intro. Maybe I'd blotted it out.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 19, 2014)

Loads of great tec shows in the '70s,Jim Rockford,Colombo, Hawaii 5-0,Kojak,Streets of San Francisco, The Sweeney just to name a few......


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Sea Star (Nov 19, 2014)

Blakes Seven....  


The Diddy Men terrified me - or was that 60s?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 19, 2014)

AuntiStella said:


> Blakes Seven....




remember how the crew all knew he was a peed (the viewer knew he had been stitched up nut the crew didn't). And they were all fine with it.


----------



## Sea Star (Nov 19, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Loads of great tec shows in the '70s,Jim Rockford,Colombo, Hawaii 5-0,Kojak,Streets of San Francisco, The Sweeney just to name a few......


Rockford!!  I love it! Full of stylish and confident women and I had a crush on Garner!!


----------



## MrSki (Nov 19, 2014)

Gingerman said:


>



The episode that springs to mind is the woman who kills her husband with a frozen joint & the police end investigating the case end up eating it.


----------



## Sea Star (Nov 19, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> remember how the crew all knew he was a peed (the viewer knew he had been stitched up nut the crew didn't). And they were all fine with it.


er........ no....


----------



## MrSki (Nov 19, 2014)

Great theme tune though.


And I used to well fancy Servalan.


----------



## Sea Star (Nov 19, 2014)

MrSki said:


> Great theme tune though.
> 
> 
> And I used to well fancy Servalan.



I used to want to be Servalan


----------



## hot air baboon (Nov 19, 2014)

...they're actually re-showing old Rockfords on BBC2 at the mo and I watched one the other week.....I remember it as solid Wednesday night tv fare but god it was pretty awful I thought.....

...one of those stylish and confident women got gang-assaulted by Hells Angels and was left in a catatonic state in hospital..all to be fully rectified by the 45 minute mark...


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 19, 2014)

AuntiStella said:


> I used to want to be Servalan


Is that her from Hi De Hi?


----------



## hot air baboon (Nov 19, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Loads of great tec shows in the '70s,Jim Rockford,Colombo, Hawaii 5-0,Kojak,Streets of San Francisco, The Sweeney just to name a few......



...and a good few of those were....

...._*QUINN MARTIN PRODUCTIONS*_...


...including Cannon - the only obese action hero I can think of off the top of my head - who was a peak time Saturday evening highlight for some years...


----------



## Sea Star (Nov 19, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Is that her from Hi De Hi?


the Welsh one?


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 19, 2014)

Yeah.


----------



## Sea Star (Nov 19, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Yeah.


no, it isn't.


----------



## Sea Star (Nov 19, 2014)

hot air baboon said:


> ...they're actually re-showing old Rockfords on BBC2 at the mo and I watched one the other week.....I remember it as solid Wednesday night tv fare but god it was pretty awful I thought.....
> 
> ...one of those stylish and confident women got gang-assaulted by Hells Angels and was left in a catatonic state in hospital..all to be fully rectified by the 45 minute mark...


i didn't say all the women were stylish and confident...  and not all episodes were up to the mark. Also, the fatc that it was a tv show constrained by a 45 minute time slot and a 70s telly format wasn't really the producers' fault.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 19, 2014)

AuntiStella said:


> no, it isn't.



So it's someone else in Hi De Hi? Lol


----------



## Sea Star (Nov 19, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> So it's someone else in Hi De Hi? Lol


nope


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 19, 2014)

AuntiStella said:


> Rockford!!  I love it! Full of stylish and confident women and I had a crush on Garner!!


 Garner's  likable easy charm carried Rockford,would'nt work with anyone else....ace intro as well


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 19, 2014)

Another ace intro from the '70s....


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 19, 2014)

Who can forget Jimmy's forces of anarchy rant..


----------



## JTG (Nov 19, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> So it's someone else in Hi De Hi? Lol


It's Ted Bovis


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 19, 2014)

AuntiStella said:


> nope


So why the character check? lol


----------



## jakethesnake (Nov 19, 2014)

Quatermass scared the shit out of me... I was aged 9 at the time.


----------



## Celyn (Nov 19, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Kung Fu "when you can walk on rice paper, then you will have learned".
> ...



Hah!	 I can walk on rice paper.  It's easy - you just put it down on the floor then walk on it.


----------



## Celyn (Nov 19, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> I haven't seen it. But perhaps you miss the point that what makes Monkey great isn't the srs kungfu but the (unintentional?) comedy.



"Water Margin" and "Monkey" would have been better had I not been too young for dope and booze at the time.


----------



## Celyn (Nov 19, 2014)

isvicthere? said:


> And also: serious social drama ALL THE TIME! I think of Play for Today with real nostalgia amid all the cookery, house makeover, buy-a-house-in-France, the only way is mindless "reality" that defecates all over the schedules now.



YES!   Meant to mention "Play for Today" but I was on very temperamental computer.  WHY could we have good socially conscious drama then and not now?


----------



## MrSki (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 19, 2014)

Celyn said:


> "Water Margin" and "Monkey" would have been better had I not been too young for dope and booze at the time.


There is that. Now my hallucinogen years have passed I'm left wondering if fifty minutes of Pigsy might have been more preferable than magical mystery tour.


----------



## oryx (Nov 19, 2014)

Celyn said:


> YES!   Meant to mention "Play for Today" but I was on very temperamental computer.  WHY could we have good socially conscious drama then and not now?



Used to love Play For Today - some early Alan Clarke & Willie Russell among other good stuff.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 19, 2014)

This is normally around the time where someone calls World in Action "The Trot Slot" and then an even bigger politics geek corrects them with the details I now forget.

/2002 golden era


----------



## Sea Star (Nov 20, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> So why the character check? lol


Just having a laugh


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 20, 2014)

At my expense


----------



## og ogilby (Nov 20, 2014)

One of the stand out memories of 1970's afternoon telly was This Is Your Right, presented by Lord Winstanley. It might have only been shown in the Granada region?

Classical Gas theme tune.


----------



## Sea Star (Nov 20, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> At my expense


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 20, 2014)

JTG said:


> It's Ted Bovis



He was Cannon.

Just watched It was Alright in the 70's. Fucks sake as all the commentators said if you want to know how Saville et al got away with it!


----------



## hot air baboon (Nov 20, 2014)

jakethesnake said:


> Quatermass scared the shit out of me... I was aged 9 at the time.



....I certainly well remember that Quatermass series - more for its well realised atmosphere of urban decay descending into quite psychedelic sci-fi elements....interestingly Nigel Kneale wrote the script back in the 60's when the whole tribes of flower-children actually made alot more sense than they did in 1979 when strictly speaking it should've have been bolshie anarcho-punks getting vaporised...


----------



## hot air baboon (Nov 21, 2014)

...still on the Q's..... there was Michael Jayston as the suave spy ( startlingly _original_ concept ) Quiller....

...it had a jazzy feeem-toon...but the proper tv credits had a royal fan-fare thing just before the funky-music kicked in which I am disappointed not to find on the recording..



....this was the latest I had ever been allowed to stay up to watch proper "adult" telly as this definitely went out after the 9 0'clock news & I distinctly remember being sent up to bed when Special Branch & The Sweeney were on around this time - obv considered strong meat for my hitherto unsullied innocence....

...but Quiller had its moments though...I can still recall the voodoo episode & esp the one I now see was the The Thin Red Line written by Brian Clemens ...about a fascist secret society called the Lion of England Club which Quiller had to infiltrate....in order to get in you had to roll up your sleeve & slice the inside of your forearm with a ceromonial sword like a duelling scar....not sure how he got out of that one...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 22, 2014)

Christ on a bike I'm just catching up on this. This is precisely the sort of thing that I would like the younger women in my office who adamantly say they are not feminists and that they don't understand feminism should watch. They have no idea how the world used to be!

Sorry if it's been mentioned already as I haven't read the whole thread but that fucking Benny Hill rape "sketch". I just have no words! What the fucking FUCK!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 22, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> All that rape stuff - not that different from Ross and Brand ringing up an old to man on air to tell him the latter has shagged his granddaughter. And not much a of a jump to ched evans either. But some people can only see power when it's obvious.


The thread on Ross and Brand is still worth a read.


----------



## Chikky2100 (Nov 22, 2014)

Casually Red said:


> watching it now on 4 plus one..trying to drink a bottle of wine and eat a steak at the same time . keep choking .
> 
> didnt remember those beauty shows as that bad but by Christ..it was just blatant tts and ass ...cant believe how blatant and blase they were about it ...Zooming right  n .
> 
> ...


It was just entertainment, nothing more. I loved the 70's for everything, i was there. At least i laughed at the comedies, not moan about them.
Unlike these days, where everything has to be pc, just in case we offend anyone, it's all lame shit these days. I rarely watch any tv these days, just the occasional program, not much else. In the 70's it was a lot more entertaining, fun and laughter all the way.!!


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## MrSki (Nov 22, 2014)

Chikky2100 said:


> just the occasional program,


In the seventies it was called a programme.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 22, 2014)

stethoscope said:


>


Indeed.


----------



## Chikky2100 (Nov 22, 2014)

MrSki said:


> Great theme tune though.
> 
> 
> And I used to well fancy Servalan.



I used to fancy Glynis Barber (Jenna ?), she was well nice !!


----------



## Knotted (Nov 22, 2014)

Lots of shocking stuff, was it really that bad? I suppose it was, I never realised Benny Hill was quite so rapey. Still I felt the show was smug and self-satisfied. It wasn't about remembering the 70's it was about remembering the most politically incorrect bits of 70's TV and it kept forgetting that. I wanted to throttle David Aaronovitch at the end. That's normal for me. But this time I'm sure it was to do with what he was saying. 70's culture made Jimmy Saville and the rest, didn't just enable them but actually made them? The crass and borderline apologist point that everybody else carefully avoided. I suppose the producers must have thought, "help! non of our talking heads are being diverts, quickly wheel on Aaronovitch!"

On the plus side there was a bit of Can lurking in the soundtrack there.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 22, 2014)

AuntiStella said:


> I used to want to be Servalan


I wanted to be Servalan too.
fuck I STILL want to be Servalan!


----------



## MrSki (Nov 22, 2014)

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## topher25 (Nov 22, 2014)

Is it a repeat tonight?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 22, 2014)

Oh no its on now part 2 - about '70s homophobia all about camp men - lesbians were notably invisible

gets TV remote ...

Thank heavens. Sandi Tosvig and Stephen Fry on QI are a good antidote


----------



## 8ball (Nov 22, 2014)

Feckin' ell - I remember it being bad but...


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 22, 2014)

Awesome wasn't it.

My daughter sat with her jaw dropped the whole show.

Then I told her we used to just have baths on a Sunday.


----------



## ChrisD (Nov 22, 2014)

I watched last 45 mins.... They didn't mention "till death us do part" which I thought was one of the worst racist shows of that era... perhaps BBC wouldn't let them.  Not everyone accepted it as Ok back then but they got away with all sorts of crap.  Interesting that the term "politically correct" is less used now that mainstream media is less racist, sexist & homophobic?


----------



## coley (Nov 22, 2014)

At the time I thought most of it was 'entertaining' having watched it tonight I cringed, big time, but the last bit was interesting, can't remember it "word for word" but it was along the lines of  "if we embrace and welcome cultural and ethnic diversity, then those of a different era should be equally tolerated?


----------



## Dr. Furface (Nov 23, 2014)

ChrisD said:


> I watched last 45 mins.... They didn't mention "till death us do part" which I thought was one of the worst racist shows of that era...


It was just the opposite. Alf Garnett was a deliberately bigoted caricature - racist, sexist, homophobic, you name it. He was a sad and pathetic figure - angry, frustrated and isolated by his own pig-headed ignorance. He was a buffoon who was used by the writers to exemplify how backward and unsavoury those views were - ultimately he was always the butt of the joke, always the loser. It was groundbreaking comedy which to this day has few rivals in its brilliance for being so culturally relevant, incisive and bitingly funny.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 23, 2014)

Dr. Furface said:


> It was just the opposite. Alf Garnett was a deliberately bigoted caricature - racist, sexist, homophobic, you name it. He was a sad and pathetic figure - angry, frustrated and isolated by his own pig-headed ignorance. He was a buffoon who was used by the writers to exemplify how backward and unsavoury those views were - ultimately he was always the butt of the joke, always the loser. It was groundbreaking comedy which to this day has few rivals in its brilliance for being so culturally relevant, incisive and bitingly funny.



There was definitely that intention, but a lot of people perversely took Garnett to their hearts as some kind of hero.  I think leaving it alone and looking at the surrounding climate probably sheds more light on 'Til Death Do Us apart' than actually including it.


----------



## FNG (Nov 23, 2014)

If Garnett was on today the writers would have  england flags hanging out of every window.
 Thats how it was recieved then.Sneering and nasty and ultimately it turned the frustrations of those who saw a little bit of themselves and their disenfranchised lives reflected in Chairman Alf onto immigrant families. Myral Syal wrote about how playground racism was always a little bit nastier the day after TDDUP screened,where was that bitterness coming from?






#LOLFLAGS


----------



## chilango (Nov 23, 2014)

It was uncomfortable watching that kind of TV being viewed in the lazy old C list commentary nostalgia binge format.


----------



## jakethesnake (Nov 23, 2014)

chilango said:


> It was uncomfortable watching that kind of TV being viewed in the lazy old C list commentary nostalgia binge format.


Very much so. A potentially very interesting programme but I couldn't be arsed to watch more than half of the first one due to the array of vacuous twats they had on between the clips.


----------



## ChrisD (Nov 23, 2014)

It was David Aaronovitch at the end. Was he implying that we should put up with bigotry just because old folk were brought up in different cultural climate? If so he's wrong (like he has been on many other things).
I'm two years younger than him but don't see cultural background as an excuse for hatred or unfair behaviour in any way. 
Thanks for comment on Al Garnett character. I never watched whole episode and subtlety of ironic racism was lost on my teenage idealism.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 23, 2014)

ChrisD said:


> It was David Aaronovitch at the end. Was he implying that we should put up with bigotry just because old folk were brought up in different cultural climate? If so he's wrong (like he gas been on many other things).
> I'm two years younger than him but don't see cultural background as an excuse for hatred or unfair behaviour in any way.
> Thanks for comment on Al Garnett character. I never watched whole episode and subtlety of ironic racism was lost on my teenage idealism.


It was toby young.


----------



## ChrisD (Nov 23, 2014)

If Toby young that would make more sense but also makes the whole intention of the programme (questioning 1970s values) questionable...


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 23, 2014)

ChrisD said:


> If Toby young that would make more sense but also makes the whole intention of the programme (questioning 1970s values) questionable...


Well, it was Toby Young.


----------



## Belushi (Nov 23, 2014)

ChrisD said:


> If Toby young that would make more sense but also makes the whole intention of the programme (questioning 1970s values) questionable...



It was just an excuse to show a load of old racist and homophobic clips without the viewers feeling guilty


----------



## Belushi (Nov 23, 2014)

8ball said:


> There was definitely that intention, but a lot of people perversely took Garnett to their hearts as some kind of hero.  I think leaving it alone and looking at the surrounding climate probably sheds more light on 'Til Death Do Us apart' than actually including it.



I remember when he was brought back in the Eighties (In Sickness and In Health?) No one at school 'got' the intention, everyone thought it was funny because he was a racist homophobe.


----------



## Belushi (Nov 23, 2014)

The whole 'well that was the times' thing about the seventies pisses me off. My parents weren't racist or homophobic and neither were a lot of other people. The reason shit like that became unacceptable on television was because so many people kicked up a fuss.

The seventies wasn't just some tasteless comedy decade we can look back on and laugh at, it was a period of real radicalism and change.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 23, 2014)

ChrisD said:


> It was David Aaronovitch at the end. Was he implying that we should put up with bigotry just because old folk were brought up in different cultural climate?.



I took it to mean that it would be pathetically complacent and smug to judge all the people from those times who said things we would never say now to be as reprehensible on a personal level as those who have grown up in our current climate and still say those same things.


----------



## FNG (Nov 24, 2014)

Belushi said:


> I remember when he was brought back in the Eighties (In Sickness and In Health?) No one at school 'got' the intention, everyone thought it was funny because he was a racist homophobe.



 Here niether, by any standards how was he judged one of life's losers? He lived in a large flat,a widower with a successful daughter (a nurse),seemed to have a decent pension, never in any danger of being found three weeks after having died of hypothermia eaten by his cats.


----------



## youngian (Nov 24, 2014)

FNG said:


> AIf Garnett was on today the writers would have  england flags hanging out of every window.
> Thats how it was recieved then.Sneering and nasty and ultimately it turned the frustrations of those who saw a little bit of themselves and their disenfranchised lives reflected in Chairman Alf onto immigrant families. Myral Syal wrote about how playground racism was always a little bit nastier the day after TDDUP screened,where was that bitterness coming from?


Speight and Mitchell both spoke about Alf becoming a bit of a Frankenstein's monster but its not the creator's fault that some people are too thick to see the writers' intentions. Maybe like Al Murray they were doubling their money but Till Death do Us Part is still  one of the funniest and most observant sit-coms ever made. And the culture war being played out between Alf and his son-in-law and daughter still has a lot of resonance today. Although Alf's harking after nationalist imperialist glory manifests itself in a different way through UKIP its roughly the same narrative.

And there were some radical innovators in 1970s light entertainment. Take Larry Grayson and his amusing anecdotes about his friend Everard. Showing off on prime time family TV shows that your lover always has a stiff cock was an enormous step forward for LGBT rights.

And where would Germaine Greer's campaign to reclaim the word cunt be without Molly Sugden's trailblazing?


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 24, 2014)

Belushi said:


> The whole 'well that was the times' thing about the seventies pisses me off. My parents weren't racist or homophobic and neither were a lot of other people. The reason shit like that became unacceptable on television was because so many people kicked up a fuss.
> 
> The seventies wasn't just some tasteless comedy decade we can look back on and laugh at, it was a period of real radicalism and change.



Indeed! The cosy world we now inhabit of anti-racism, anti-homophobia &c. is largely down to people in the 60s and 70s saying THIS IS WRONG and fighting. Pride - for example - didn't use to be a party, but a protest, often a violent one.


----------



## FNG (Nov 24, 2014)

Wasn't high camp as portrayed by Grayson and Inman  generally rejected by gay political activists as being figures of fun unthreatening  to the status quo?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 24, 2014)

FNG said:


> Wasn't high camp as portrayed by Grayson and Inman  generally rejected by gay political activists as being figures of fun unthreatening  to the status quo?



Were Grayson and Inman unthreatening to the status quo? certainly their tv personas were almost asexual - but this is only a few years after male homosexuality was decriminalised, it wasn't socially acceptible. I recall people talking and ruthlessly making fun of any man in who seemed 'soft' or 'artistic'. Obviously TV drag was of the its only-a-show-type. Danny la Rue was still in the closet as was Liberace.  Lesbians simply did not exist.

I only came to gaydom in the 80s - when a lot of men were regecting the whole camp /sissy thing by embracing every form of macho masculinity - remember clones, I recall it being more of a style/sexual statement than a political one.	I hadn't even heard of radical drag (like the Brixton Fairies) - until I met older men who had braved the streets, hatred and ridicule, in feminine drag as a direct challenge to the status quo. To be a camp feminine man in public required courage then, and still does now.


----------



## FNG (Nov 24, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Were Grayson and Inman unthreatening to the status quo? certainly their tv personas were almost asexual - but this is only a few years after male homosexuality was decriminalised, it wasn't socially acceptible. I recall people talking and ruthlessly making fun of any man in who seemed 'soft' or 'artistic'. Obviously TV drag was of the its only-a-show-type. Danny la Rue was still in the closet as was Liberace.  Lesbians simply did not exist.
> 
> I only came to gaydom in the 80s - when a lot of men were regecting the whole camp /sissy thing by embracing every form of macho masculinity - remember clones, I recall it being more of a style/sexual statement than a political one.	I hadn't even heard of radical drag (like the Brixton Fairies) - until I met older men who had braved the streets, hatred and ridicule, in feminine drag as a direct challenge to the status quo. To be a camp feminine man in public required courage then, and still does now.



I think at the time they were both adopted the position that what happened behind closed doors stayed behind closed doors and refused publicly to discuss their sexuality openly to the public,even to journalists from the gay press. This was at a time when if the police raided the house of a gay couple having sex within a room with an open door they could be arrested for indecency, something the police were akin to do, (alongside not properly investigating hate crimes against gay people of course.)
GRA on the other hand adopted the position that gay couples should have the same rights as straight couples -no one would prosecute a straight couple for having sex in their own home with the door open.

Its a nuanced arguement but i hope you get the gist of it

http://www.lgbthistorymonth.org.uk/history/larrygrayson.htm


----------



## Tankus (Nov 24, 2014)

Nobody mentioned love thy neighbour , and the black and white minstrel's yet ?

Can't ever see them getting repeated at Christmas ?


----------



## Belushi (Nov 24, 2014)

Tankus said:


> Nobody mentioned love thy neighbour , and the black and white minstrel's yet ?
> 
> Can't ever see them getting repeated at Christmas ?



Both were featured on the show.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 24, 2014)

FNG said:


> I think at the time they were both adopted the position that what happened behind closed doors stayed behind closed doors and refused publicly to discuss their sexuality openly to the public,even to journalists from the gay press. This was at a time when if the police raided the house of a gay couple having sex within a room with an open door they could be arrested for indecency, something the police were akin to do, (alongside not properly investigating hate crimes against gay people of course.)
> GRA on the other hand adopted the position that gay couples should have the same rights as straight couples -no one would prosecute a straight couple for having sex in their own home with the door open.
> 
> Its a nuanced arguement but i hope you get the gist of it
> ...



As I recall they didn't have to have the door open. Sex was only legal in private, and so if 2 men had sex in their own home if there was anyone else at home it wasn't in private. Caravans and hotel rooms weren't private either.   
I campaigned for legal equality in the '80s and met many men who had criminal records or had served prison time for various things that are, thankfully, no longer a crime.  It was still possible to be arrested for holding hands or kissing in the street.


----------



## FNG (Nov 24, 2014)

i think i might have recalled on this forum how when i was living in blackpool, working at a hotel where the staff were predominently gay being warned to be on guard because a queer basher was operating in the area and though they knew i was straight we all mostly knew from experience that what distinguished queer bashers from  paki bashers was the oportunity of target.

 When i somewhat nievely asked if the police had any leads as to who had pushed an elderly man close to his 80s down a flight of concrete steps the older guys replied not unkindly "what makes you think they'll be bothered to look?"

 Dark times


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2014)

Tankus said:


> Nobody mentioned love thy neighbour , and the black and white minstrel's yet ?
> 
> Can't ever see them getting repeated at Christmas ?



I'd imagine they'll be on tonight's show which is the 2nd episode "from blacking-up pre-watershed, through to rampant homophobia and xenophobia"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2014)

bump


----------



## JTG (Nov 26, 2014)

Just watched the first one. Blimey


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 27, 2014)

Caught some of this last night.

I thought the whole breezy, point and laugh, clip show show format was totally unsuitable for the subject matter - particularly the Various b-list non-entities and hipsters whose sole purpose was to exclaim 'oh my god' at the various horrors on view. This in itself was offensive - a sort of vouyeristic PC atrocity porn. There is definitely an intersting programme to be made about how TV (and wider culture) has dealt issues around race, gender and sexuality - but this patronising, context free  pile definitely wasn't it. The show has this whole sanctimonious streak of "wasn't it AWFUL?!?' (and aren't we so much better) " running all the way through it.
But 70s audiences would have been widely disgusted by the  likes of  Jeremy Kyle and the relentless 'benefit scroungers are scum' programmes of our present era. The programme also largely ignored the areas where these  attitudes were being confronted and challenged at the time - or the impact on the people on the receiving end of the diet of comedy racism/homophobia and misogyny.

Having said that, there was a lot of stuff that was truly shocking - the clips from 'curry and chips' and the Frankie Howard/Kenny Lynch 'black hands on the boobs' routine probably the worst examples.  But there was no attempt to ask why those attitudes were considered acceptable - and what happened to change that. Also so much of the comedy was so lame - it seems that a random bit of 'hilarious' sexual assault , a foreigner with a funny voice and/or merely saying the word 'coon' or 'wog' or 'poofter' was enough to get a (very cheap) laugh.

I grew up in the 70s - and i dont remember it being this blatant at the time  - obviously they picked the worst examples, but i think if you weren't on the receiving end of this shit it was just the norm.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Nov 27, 2014)

hot air baboon said:


> ...including Cannon - the only obese action hero I can think of off the top of my head - who was a peak time Saturday evening highlight for some years...


Well ahead of its time. First show with a car phone, I think. Even if he did have call the 'mobile operator' to connect his calls.


----------



## hot air baboon (Nov 27, 2014)

Kaka Tim said:


> The show has this whole sanctimonious streak of "wasn't it AWFUL?!?' .




..ah, now that reminds me of some real classic 70's comedy...


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Nov 27, 2014)

Its a mistake to believe that everybody liked these sort of programmes in the 70s, the whole point of this show is that its got to show the worst of the 70s(which would have been a better title for the series). At least in the first episode they did point out that there were plenty of complaints about these programmes at the time(demos against miss world as shown etc) & tbf, it was the questioning of everything from casual sexism to homophobia in the 70s that led to what we have now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2014)

hot air baboon said:


> ..ah, now that reminds me of some real classic 70's comedy...




Absolutely HATED Dick Emery


----------



## hot air baboon (Nov 27, 2014)

...mmmmmmmm.....although I don't recall him doing anything racially offensive & alot less smutty than Benny Hill....( I say that : his film vehicle did involve girls with a secret bank account number tattoed across to their buttocks....


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 27, 2014)

Kaka Tim said:


> I thought the whole breezy, point and laugh, clip show show format was totally unsuitable for the subject matter - particularly the Various b-list non-entities and hipsters whose sole purpose was to exclaim 'oh my god' at the various horrors on view. This in itself was offensive - a sort of vouyeristic PC atrocity porn. There is definitely an intersting programme to be made about how TV (and wider culture) has dealt issues around race, gender and sexuality - but this patronising, context free  pile definitely wasn't it. The show has this whole sanctimonious streak of "wasn't it AWFUL?!?' (and aren't we so much better) " running all the way through it.


 
This, absolutely this. I wonder if it wasn't just a more transparently tacky version of the old Mad Men trick - reprise all the worst bits of the past, and then have half your audience  click their tongues disapprovingly while the other half gets lost in a fug of nostalgia about those days before the blacks/womens/gays/poors "ruined everything"... and because the programme's all in the spirit of looking back, wasn't it awful, you can get away with recycling all the poisonous outdated bollocks.

Also, it totally skates over the sense in which some things are NOT better - absolutely agree with you that today's shows scapegoating working class or poor people would have been less accepted back then and I would even argue that some of the recent "edgy" humour about, say, people with disabilities, old people, drugs or even women/dating would NOT in fact have been attempted either - even in those dinosaur days.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 27, 2014)

It was generally alright in the '70s though, I'm sure most of us can agree on that


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 27, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> This, absolutely this. I wonder if it wasn't just a more transparently tacky version of the old Mad Men trick - reprise all the worst bits of the past, and then have half your audience  click their tongues disapprovingly while the other half gets lost in a fug of nostalgia about those days before the blacks/womens/gays/poors "ruined everything"... and because the programme's all in the spirit of looking back, wasn't it awful, you can get away with recycling all the poisonous outdated bollocks.
> 
> Also, it totally skates over the sense in which some things are NOT better - absolutely agree with you that today's shows scapegoating working class or poor people would have been less accepted back then and I would even argue that some of the recent "edgy" humour about, say, people with disabilities, old people, drugs or even women/dating would NOT in fact have been attempted either - even in those dinosaur days.


Are you kidding - a an extended series about whether it would be better for your daughter raped by a 'nigger' or kill herself and you think they'd worry about disability issues?


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 27, 2014)

I honestly think that at least SOME of the Frankie Boyle style stuff about disability would not have flown in those days. (which does not mean that I think anything 'was better in the 70s'.) I just think that the modern sanctimonious sneering and pointing is misplaced - there is still more than enough bigotry of all kinds about, and even more worryingly there isn't the kicking back or the organised "alternative" thinking what there was then.

the (horrible) segment you are referring to was intended to satirise racist beliefs not condone them - and did it in a ham handed way no doubt, but it's the old debate about whether Alf Garnett did more harm than good again. if you're living in a racist time or society then channelling racist rhetoric in an exaggerated way, hoping to ridicule it, might well backfire.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Nov 27, 2014)

I've just realised why I missed most of this stuff. In the 70s I was down the pub most nights or I was listening to prog rock etc & doing 70s stylee recreational drugs. I never saw black&white minstrels or any of the other Saturday night top rated shows, I didn't stay in on a Saturday night for about 20yrs. In the 70s not even videos had been invented yet so if you missed it when it was on you never saw it.


----------



## hot air baboon (Nov 28, 2014)

^

mmmm...seem well informed on Cannon though......( shown on Saturdays ) ...



> Well ahead of its time. First show with a car phone, I think. Even if he did have call the 'mobile operator' to connect his calls.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Nov 29, 2014)

hot air baboon said:


> ^
> 
> mmmm...seem well informed on Cannon though......( shown on Saturdays ) ...


Nah...Cannon was deffo on during the week, Thursdays I think. I recall his car phone had a normal receiver not hands free & he talked on it while driving(3 points on his licence). 

Car phone fail here though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 29, 2014)

I thought the "Butterflies" bit was interesting and not sure it  deserved to be in there.

I remember the show as being quite liberated for the time, a main female character, written by a woman, who was unhappy with her life and looking for escapism. It is shocking to hear someone say "I want to be raped" and I think it is a mark of how far we have come in attitudes to sexual assault that we do now find that unacceptable but in this case I  saw it more as a provocative expression, by the writer, of the characters sexual frustration.  Be interesting to hear what others think.

I certainly felt it didn't really deserve to be included ialongside the horrible, horrible Benny Hill sketches


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Nov 29, 2014)

Butterflies(first shown in '78)was one of the better shows of the time & I agree it was on a different planet from Benny Hill etc. Written by Carla Lane who also wrote Bread & Liver Birds, all comedies that intended to make the viewer think a bit as well as laugh. The series was bittersweet & subtle, Wendy Craig's character was very likeable, she had a hubby, 2 teenaged sons & a bloke who fancied her, she came close to shagging him once I recall but never actually did & kept the viewer wondering all through the series whether she actually would. I think the whole point of the show was that although she loved her hubby & didn't want to cheat on him she was just so bored with her mundane life. The clip was shown out of context to shock viewers of the current programme like "good grief, she actually said she wants to be raped". In fact she didn't(want to be raped), & you can tell that by her expression just after she said it, she was shocked at herself for even thinking it, she just wanted a slightly more exciting sex life although when she got the opportunity to cheat on her hubby she didn't. 

The show was not overtly sexual at all. Her hubby was actually quite likeable although he just talked mundane crap all the time but her 'boyfriend', although portrayed as more exciting & attractive than her hubby came over as a bit of a prat which made the viewer glad the relationship was never actually consummated & in the end she valued what she had more than her fantasies. It was a very well written series & of its time. Today she would not have uttered "I want to be raped" but in the end she would have shagged the boyfriend & the viewer would have been rooting for her to do it.


----------



## peterkro (Nov 29, 2014)

SaskiaJayne said:


> I've just realised why I missed most of this stuff. In the 70s I was down the pub most nights or I was listening to prog rock etc & doing 70s stylee recreational drugs. I never saw black&white minstrels or any of the other Saturday night top rated shows, I didn't stay in on a Saturday night for about 20yrs. In the 70s not even videos had been invented yet so if you missed it when it was on you never saw it.


Funnily enough I agree I was a teenager in the sixties and in my twenties in the seventies.I never saw any of those shit TV shows,we were out on the street protesting,trying out new life styles,squatting,fighting the power and helping other people.I know we failed but it was not for want of trying.(except prog rock obnov. that was shit).Those people who complain about the casual racism and conformity weren't there,it was a great time.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes, we done ok, only stayed in if skint, In those days the pub was more like an extention of a living room, you didn't drink at home watching tv, you went to pub drank a pint & smoked a fag, played darts etc. I always watched Top of the Pops before I went out & Whistle Test if I was in, the Goodies & Python of course. Teens & 20somethings in the 70s were as about as likely to watch Benny Hill & Black&White minstrels as they were Songs of Praise.


----------



## youngian (Nov 29, 2014)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Well ahead of its time. First show with a car phone, I think. Even if he did have call the 'mobile operator' to connect his calls.


Indeed, I first remember a car phone being used by Bill Bixby as crime solving illusionist The Magician in his very cool white Stingray


----------



## MrSki (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## MrSki (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## MrSki (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## MrSki (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## MrSki (Nov 30, 2014)




----------

